# Buyin share directly and getting share certificates



## Smart_Saver (16 Jun 2011)

Hi

Have been trawling through the pages here and still unsure about the answer so here's the question..

I want to buy certain shares long term and not have to pay continual yearly rate charges. 
I'm not interested in setting up a custody account or any such financial investment offerings e.g. freeway funds, ETFs etc. 

Is there anyone out there that I can pay once off to buy shares I specify and that will then hand on the registered share certificates back to me in my name so I will receive any dividend cheques offered?  Can a brokerage do this directly for me and could anyone reccommend any ?

thanks


----------



## 8till8 (16 Jun 2011)

I'm also interested in doing the same, would welcome any advice.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Jun 2011)

I buy shares through Campbell O'Connor stockbrokers who make no fuss (or extra charge?) in providing me with share certificates. Online stockbrokers won't do this for you and some of the other brokers have been awkward about it in the past.

You can get share certs for Irish companies and UK companies, but it's not the practice in may overseas countries such as continental Europe or America.

So my shares in IAWS were converted into shares in Aryzta, a Swiss company, so they are held in a Crest account. I think I pay around €50 a year for Campbell O'Connor to host/sponsor the Crest Account.


----------



## Smart_Saver (16 Jun 2011)

thanks Brendan

From what you're saying above so is it not posible to buy shares in commoddities such as oil/gas/gold/silver/etc ... (Note: I mention these just for exampless sake becasue they're traded on different exchanges and in different currencies) .... 
without having some sort of custody or other account that is liable to charges ?

PS: that question is not directed specifically towards yourself.
If anyone else has the answer please feel free to post.


----------



## Chris (17 Jun 2011)

You cannot buy shares in commodities, commodities are are generally sold in futures contracts or as the raw material. Futures contracts do not come in certificate form. You're only option would be to buy shares in a company that produces commodities and issues certificates.


----------



## smiley (18 Jun 2011)

thanks for that Brendan..i really wanted a stockbroker who offered a personal crest acccount or share certs...campbell-o'connors charges are reasonable too.


----------

